# Best Homemade Powerbar Recipes



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

My favorite is a Coconut-Oatmeal-Banana:

1 1/2 cups rolled oats
1 cup un/sweetened coconut flakes
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 cup of chopped almonds
1/2 cup indulgent mix (white/black chocolate & pb chips)
1/2 dried fruit mix
3 ripe bananas, mashed
2 egg whites
1/4 cup melted coconut oil

Method of Preparation

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
2. In a large bowl, combine all dry ingredients until well mixed.
3. In another bowl, mix together the mashed bananas, eggs, oil. Stir into the dry mixture.
4. Place approximately 2 Tbsp of the mixture on the cookie sheet for each cookie. Or fill those 12-24 mini cup pans. I used a little coconut oil to "grease" pan.
5. Bake for 18-20 minutes, just until they begin to brown.

Best eaten asap, but I've heard freezing them is better than refrigeration, then microwave in enclosed container to eat.

Im thinking of using cassava or sweet potatoes (steam cooked) to make it either crispier or softer. But they're perfect for me, sure beats the loaded sodium and refined sugar from protein and packaged pwrbar foods.


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

Awesome! I love this kind of stuff.


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

Anymore? Or is this the defining homemade mix?


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm going to try making it tonight!


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

*Bars*

Here's a recipe I've tried wit good results:

Walnuts 1 cup
Pecans 1 cup
Coconut 1 cup
Almonds 1 cup
Oats 2 cups
Plain soy milk 1/3 cup
Brown sugar 1/3 cup
Honey 1/2 cup
Vanilla extract 1/2 teaspoon
Salt 1/4 teaspoon

Grind nuts and coconut in a food processor until fine. Combine this mixture with the oats and bake it at 325ºF until brown (around ten minutes).

In a sauce pan, bring remaining ingredients to a simmer. Pour over the dry ingredients and mix well.

Spread out on a sheet pan with a piece of parchment paper down. Cover it with another piece of parchment and roll it flat using a rolling pin.

Remove the top parchment sheet, and bake at 325ºF for about 15 minutes (or until golden brown).

Allow it to cool down before cutting it. Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator.


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

Stugotz said:


> Here's a recipe I've tried wit good results:
> 
> Walnuts 1 cup
> Pecans 1 cup
> ...


I've avoided adding any more sugar, salt , & extracts but will really dig adding the pecans and walnuts.

I've also found similar recipes with Greek yogurt for a more "moist" cookie.


----------



## zman9000 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

*I've been using this one for about a year.*

Bonus: The cherries have natural oxidants that improve muscle recovery in athletes and the nuts and peanuts have heart-friendly unsaturated fat. Energy Bars ½ cup dry roasted unsalted peanuts ½ cup roasted sunflower seeds or other chopped nuts 1 cup raisins, cranberries or other chopped dried fruit 1 cup chopped Michigan cherries 2 cups rolled or instant oats 2 cups toasted rice cereal, such as Rice Krispies ½ cup creamy or crunchy natural peanut butter ½ cup packed brown sugar ½ cup light corn syrup 1 tsp vanilla extract

Coat a 9-by-13-inch baking pan with cooking spray. Combine peanuts, sunflower seeds (or other nuts), raisins (or other dried fruit), cherries, oats and rice cereal in a large bowl. In a second microwave-safe bowl, combine peanut butter, brown sugar and corn syrup; microwave on high until bubbling, one to two minutes. Add vanilla and stir until blended. Pour the peanut butter mixture over the dry ingredients and stir until coated. Transfer the mixture to the prepared pan. Coat your fingers with cooking spray and then press down firmly. Let stand for about one hour to harden. Cut into 16 bars. Individually wrap bars in plastic and keep at room temperature for up to one week or freeze for up to one month. Thaw at room temperature.

Nutritional Info Per Bar: 300 calories; 10 g fat (1 g saturated, 4 g monounsaturated); 48 g carbohydrate (4 g fiber, 22 g sugar); 8 g protein; 72 mg sodium


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

These are the bars I make, when I share everyone says they are fantastic!

I don't measure, I just eyeball it.
Equal parts natural peanut butter and Honey, warmed in the microwave till it has a smooth consistancy.

In another bowl
Oats
Roasted Sunflower seeds (substitute your choise of seeds)
2 scoops protein powder
Handfull of dried cranberries (substitute any dried fruit)
Mix dry ingrediants together

Take the dry ingrediants and mix a little at a time with the peanut butter honey mixture untill it is pasty, if you need to you can add more oats to stiffen it up.

Put the mixture in a Pyrex dish flatten out, put in the fridge for 20 minutes.
Cut into bars and ENJOY!.


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

dirtrider6 said:


> These are the bars I make, when I share everyone says they are fantastic!
> 
> I don't measure, I just eyeball it.
> Equal parts natural peanut butter and Honey, warmed in the microwave till it has a smooth consistancy.
> ...


Nice.... 
1) what protein pow do you use? 
2) Do you freeze them for longer than 3 days, then bring them on a epic ride?
3) two tablespoons of pb & honey, per 2 scoops of pow, one cup of oats, 1/2 cup fruit, 1/2 cup seed or nuts


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

XCProphet said:


> Nice....
> 1) what protein pow do you use?
> 2) Do you freeze them for longer than 3 days, then bring them on a epic ride?
> 3) two tablespoons of pb & honey, per 2 scoops of pow, one cup of oats, 1/2 cup fruit, 1/2 cup seed or nuts


Six Star Whey Protein Elite Series
I put them in sealable plastic bags, they usually don't last the week.
I also eat them after a long night ride when I know by time I get home I'm not eating any Dinner.
Much more Peanut Butter & Honey than that! maybe half a cup or more, were talking at the very least 12 good size bars here.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Here are my own version and similar to the PB-Oats bars listed above, but with more measurements to go by:

ENERGY BARS

Ingredients:

12 oz. Natural chunky peanut butter (2/3 jar)
8 oz. Honey
3 cups Quick Oats
1 cup raisins or dried fruit
3/4 cup walnuts or almonds
1 tbsp. Cinnamon
2 tbsp. Flaxseed or chia seeds

Other additions if handy:
1/3 to 2/3 cup chocolate protein powder
Coconut flakes, craisins, or any dried fruit
¼ cup wheat bran, flax seeds

Preparation:

1. In a large mixing bowl, stir together all dry ingredients

2. In the microwave, heat peanut butter (in jar) and honey measured in pyrex for 1-1/2 to 2-1/2 minutes. Mix both ingredients together in a small bowl after heated.

3. Pour the peanut butter & honey mixture into dry ingredients and stir until completely combined. May need to use hands and press together into a doughy ball. Mixture should be slightly sticky and not too dry. Spread uniformly and press mixture into a 9 x 9 inch pan. Slice into 2 inch pieces and refrigerate to make firm.

These delicious and highly nutritious energy bars can now be kept refrigerated or stored in ziplock or plastic containers.

Make em and Enjoy! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nicedart (Feb 11, 2013)

This thread got me thinking and I found this site that has quite a few recipe's. snappyliving.com/15-homemade-energy-bar-recipes/

Going to try out that #1 no bake bars after I pick up some decent peanut butter.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi all, I have been wanting to make my own protein bars for some time, but I don't want to use protein powder with any flavoring. I can't find any powder locally that is just protein and maybe additives to keep it from clumping. Any thoughts?


----------



## nicedart (Feb 11, 2013)

No-Bake peanut butter energy bars.

1 1/4 cup natural-style peanut butter (the only ingredient should be peanuts.)
1/2 cup ground flax seed
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
1/2 sliced almonds
1-2 scoops or your favorite protein powder.
1 cup honey
3 cups dry uncooked old-fashioned oatmeal

Directions:

1: Combine peanut butter and honey in a large nonstick bowl and toss in the microwave for 14-20 seconds. Just enough to soften them up.

2: Mix in the protein powder if using.

3: In another bowl combine the rest of your dry ingredients.

4: Add the peanut butter and honey mixture to the dry ingredients.

5: Mix well. It gets thick so don't be afraid to get your hands in there.

6: Line a 9x9 or 12 x 8 pan with wax paper. Dump the mixture into the pan. Place a second sheet of wax paper over it and press it into the pan.

7: Cut into 20ish bars

8: Wrap each bar in foil and store in plastic bags.

I store mine in the fridge all though it is probably not needed.


----------



## s-one (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow great recipes all! *Subscribed*


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

I just tried Allen Lim's rice bars and they were great. If it's good enough for the guys in the TDF, then it's good enough for me.

It's a mix of cooked sticky (sushi) rice, soy sauce, scrambled eggs, bacon and brown sugar. Press down firmly in a baking dish and allow to set for around 30 minutes. Cut into bars and individually wrap.

Great combination of carbs, protein and fat, and a good alternative to processed, super-sweet gels. A heck of a lot cheaper, too.


----------



## Riley-NZL (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey guys, been looking online for recipes and just about everything I see that looks good has dates in it, I'm assuming in part because it helps keep them all together. Does anyone know a good replacement to dates as I can't stand the taste of them 

Also most of the recipes including the ones above call for all natural peanut butter, any idea what type of store might sell this as I don't think I've ever seen it in a supermarket, is it something I can maybe make myself?


----------



## MustG0Faster (Aug 27, 2012)

Riley-NZL said:


> ...natural peanut butter, any idea what type of store might sell this...is it something I can maybe make myself?


Just as some stores have coffee grinders in the coffee section, some offer nut grinders where you can grind as much or as little peanuts into peanut butter as you want.

I just put peanuts into the food processor and turn it on...within a few minutes you have peanut butter. It's that easy. I've done the same with almonds (to make almond butter) or cashews (to make cashew butter). No other ingredients other than the nuts are necessary.

If you do choose to make them yourself at home, buy the unsalted nuts and then roast them for a few minutes on a sheet in the oven. Getting them up to temperature makes the grinding process much quicker.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Riley-NZL said:


> . Does anyone know a good replacement to dates as I can't stand the taste of them
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen it in a supermarket?


I use dried cranberries
Wegmans sells the all Natural Peanut Butter


----------

